# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کاردانــی ماشیــن ابـزار

## Parniya

*کاردانی ماشین ابزار

*   
رشته ماشين ابزار وسعتي به اندازه دريا دارد در هر صنعتي سر و كله اش پيداست . تمامي  ماشين آلات كه كار ريخته گري ، جوشكاري ، فرم فلزات و ساخت و توليد قطعات  را انجام مي دهند نيازمند كارشناسان و استادان ماهري است كه بتوانند صنعت  كشاورزي ، صنايع نظامي ، صنايع هوايي و صنعت مهم و تاثير گذار خودرو سازي  را رونق بخشند در كشور ما كه در حال توسعه هستيم اين مسئله بسيار مهم است  كه نيروي انساني بتواند بهترين استفاده را از ابزار در اختيار خود داشتن  باشد در تعريفي كه از اين رشته در اسناد آموزش عالي آمده است از آن بعنوان  مجموعه ياد شده است توجه كنيد این مجموعه یکی از مجموعه های آموزش عالی است  و هدف آن تربیت کارشناسانی است که با بکار بردن تکنولوژی مربوط به ماشین  ابزار، ابزار سازی، ریخته گری، جوشکاری، فرم دادن فلزات و طرح کارگاه یا  کارخانه تولیدی آماده کار در زمینه ساخت و تولید ماشین آلات صنایع  (کشاورزی، نظامی، ماشین سازی، ابزارسازی، خودروسازی، صنایع هوایی و ...)  باشند.
 فارغ  التحصیلان این دوره قادر خواهند بود در صنایعی مانند: ماشین سازی،  ابزارسازی، خودروسازی، صنایع کشاورزی، صنایع هوایی، صنایع تسلیحاتی و  کارخانه های کارخانه ساز به ساخت و تولید ماشین آلات و طرح کارگاه و یا  کارخانه تولیدی بپردازند و نظارت و بهره برداری و اجرای صحیح طرحها را عهده  دار شوند.




گزینه 2

----------

